# Fail with asparagus



## Smoketastic RN (Mar 10, 2018)

Tried Jeff’s smoked balsamic asparagus and what ever happened was not pleasant. Maybe to much balsamic? After an hour smoke at 230, they were still to firm, another 15 minutes didn’t help. Tried to grill them to save some but just didn’t work. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 10, 2018)

How do they taste?

Looks like some of my first tries.
Welcome to the Human Race.

Keep Swimming...


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 10, 2018)

Did you trim the asparagus? I typically snap the ends off, which breaks them where the woody part ends. It’s up to a 30-40% loss but it guarantees it won’t be tough.


----------



## Smoketastic RN (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes cut off the ends, they were “woody” the entire length after cooking.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 10, 2018)

They look good to me.... I'd eat 'em....


----------



## Smoketastic RN (Mar 11, 2018)

Very strong balsamic vinegar taste and woody, not necessarily hard just not completely done. Tough but chewable (not ideal) is an apt description, not pleasant to eat and sadly we didn’t,


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 11, 2018)

I would cut down on the vinegar and adjust the cooking temp, or time. Thickness of the asparagus will also make a difference. When I grill them, I like the pencil thin ones. A longer cook may be better with thicker spears that won’t dry out as quickly?


----------



## Smoketastic RN (Mar 11, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> I would cut down on the vinegar and adjust the cooking temp, or time. Thickness of the asparagus will also make a difference. When I grill them, I like the pencil thin ones. A longer cook may be better with thicker spears that won’t dry out as quickly?


I’ll definitely try that next time, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## deanriowa (Apr 17, 2018)

I like to smoke bacon wrapped bundles of asparagus in a teriyaki sauce. 

I add the sauce after the bacon asparagus bunde have cooked half way, and I poured off any collected water.

The recipe works with baby bok choy as well.

Dean


----------

